# TP LINK W8968 VS W8951ND(modem+router)



## doom (Jul 20, 2014)

Hello Guys

I need to buy a modem+router on a urgent basis as the one I had before(450tc1) is totally screwed up. 
I was considering these-
TP-LINK TD-W8968 300 Mbps Wireless N USB ADSL2 Modem Router - TP-LINK: Flipkart.com

TP-LINK TD-W8951ND 150Mbps Wireless N ADSL2 Modem Router - TP-LINK: Flipkart.com

I will be using the modem+router for my MTNL connection. What is the difference between the two apart from 300 mbps and 150 mbps? What is its significance? On which site is the version 3 available for the former?
Any other modem+router that I should consider?


----------



## seamon (Jul 20, 2014)

+1 to TP-Link W8968


----------



## little (Jul 20, 2014)

a few days ago, someone on TDF reported that flipkart is selling v3 of W8968.
+1 to W8968 *v3*


----------



## ashis_lakra (Jul 20, 2014)

+1 to W8968.. no brainer


----------



## powerhoney (Jul 20, 2014)

Don't get the V1... Try to get the V2 or better still the V3...


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jul 20, 2014)

+1 to W8968


----------



## doom (Jul 21, 2014)

According to me either v2 or v3 is available on snapdeal. On Flipkart the specification is that of v1 as it is 2x 3dbi.
I'm considering w8961nd too as it is the same as w8968 but doesn't have a USB port. I don't have any requirement for a USB port.

This is a v2 on Flipkart I think as it is 2x5dbi and a v1 on snapdeal as it is 2x 3dbi


----------



## ashs1 (Jul 21, 2014)

i recently ordered the w8968 from snapdeal..it was v2.


----------



## rickenjus (Jul 21, 2014)

Using w8968 since last two weeks..has given me no problem till now. But do check their services centers availability, for any problem occurs you have to courier it to any nearest service center.. 
They don't have any service center in my area,so I bought it from a local store for rs 2700, although its on a higher side compared online, but the store guy said he will handle my router for any issue.


----------



## doom (Jul 22, 2014)

I don't need a USB port so thinking of going for w8961nd. Can anyone please confirm that both the models are the same except for the USB port.


----------



## doom (Jul 24, 2014)

Thanks to all of you I got w8961nd(w8968 without USB) from amazon v3.

One problem I'm encountering is that Wi-Fi is not working. Only Whatsapp is working that too a bit slow. Rest of the apps are not working. Even I can't open websites. Same is the case with my laptop or any other mobile in the house.

One more thing I noticed is that Wi-Fi works perfectly for a limited period of time. Suppose I switch it in at 10 am. It will work till 11 or 12  perfectly. I'll be able to open all sites, all apps then suddenly it would not work again.

It happened with my previous modem+router too ie 450tc1 when it started giving problems. At that time the wired connection didn't work at all as the modern was screwed totally so I thought the wifi must be problem with the modem too. Hence the modern was changed but I am still getting the wifi problem.


----------



## seamon (Jul 24, 2014)

^^ This is what happens when you don't follow good advice. Why did we say +1 to TP-Link W8968 in the first place?


----------



## doom (Jul 24, 2014)

seamon said:


> ^^ This is what happens when you don't follow good advice. Why did we say +1 to TP-Link W8968 in the first place?



I asked the members to confirm whether w8961 and w8968 were the same except the usb port on 22nd. But nobody replied till 23rd or told me that w8968 is much better or something, so I ordered w8961 on 23rd as I said in my opening post that the modem was needed urgently. Also I read somewhere that they were same but was not sure but still I ordered it as there was a gap of 500 Rs. ie w9861 is 1.7k on amazon and w8968 is 2.3k on snapdeal(both latest versions).
Since I didnt need a USB, I didnt feel the need to spend extra money on the usb port.

I think there is some problem with the wireless settings. The MTNL babus are outrightly refusing to do something as they are only comfortable with Beetel modems.


----------



## sandynator (Jul 25, 2014)

Guys can anybody tell me the difference between V1, V2 & V3 models of W8968. How to differentiate between them? & from where do i get V3?

First I'll check offline mkt for prices if on par with online price then will get it tomorrow itself.


----------



## ashs1 (Jul 25, 2014)

Version 1 of W8968 has a Antennae Capacity of 3 dBi. ( apparently, flipkart sells Version 1, but some member has posted that he has received V3 from flipkart :O )
Version 2 of W8968 has a Antennae Capacity of 5 dBi. ( Snapdeal sells V2 )
Version3 of W8968 has a Antennae Capacity of ??? 

You can check whether you got the correct version by checking the label under the router. The version number is printed there.


----------



## sandynator (Jul 25, 2014)

can't we make out from the box??


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jul 25, 2014)

ashs1 said:


> Version 1 of W8968 has a Antennae Capacity of 3 dBi. ( apparently, flipkart sells Version 1, but some member has posted that he has received V3 from flipkart :O )
> Version 2 of W8968 has a Antennae Capacity of 5 dBi. ( Snapdeal sells V2 )
> *Version3 of W8968 has a Antennae Capacity of ??*?
> You can check whether you got the correct version by checking the label under the router. The version number is printed there.


version 3 also has the same 2 x 5dBi antennae.


sandynator said:


> can't we make out from the box??


yups.


seamon said:


> ^^ This is what happens when you don't follow good advice. Why did we say +1 to TP-Link W8968 in the first place?


that is not the right way to express things. w8961 is no inferior either. and op doesn't need a usb port too. hence it was a wise decision he chose w8961 saving some bucks.





doom said:


> One problem I'm encountering is that Wi-Fi is not working. Only Whatsapp is working that too a bit slow. Rest of the apps are not working. Even I can't open websites. Same is the case with my laptop or any other mobile in the house.
> 
> One more thing I noticed is that Wi-Fi works perfectly for a limited period of time. Suppose I switch it in at 10 am. It will work till 11 or 12  perfectly. I'll be able to open all sites, all apps then suddenly it would not work again.



does the  wired connection also break when it gives problems to wifi(say after 2 hours)? have you set any proxy or so? give a new password and then check.


----------



## doom (Jul 25, 2014)

I figured out the problem and solved it. I just had to change the ssid and the password. Works like a charm now. 

I'm very happy with the great signal strength and the speed with which my n4 connects to the wifi as compared to 450tc1. 

Btw the wired connection didn't break at any point of time and I wasn't using a proxy. I appreciate your help. Though I don't understand how changing the ssid and the password worked for me?

- - - Updated - - -



sandynator said:


> can't we make out from the box??



As far as I know, the version was not written on the box. I actually searched for 10 min for the version number before opening the box so that I could return it to amazon in case it was v2 or v1.

However it is written below the modem. It is in the case of w8961nd.


----------



## ashs1 (Jul 25, 2014)

sandynator said:


> can't we make out from the box??



I couldn't find the version number on the box as well.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jul 26, 2014)

doom said:


> I'm very happy with the great signal strength and the speed with which my n4 connects to the wifi as compared to 450tc1.
> 
> Btw the wired connection didn't break at any point of time and I wasn't using a proxy. I appreciate your help. Though I don't understand how changing the ssid and the password worked for me?


glad that your problem is solved.


> As far as I know, the version was not written on the box. I actually searched for 10 min for the version number before opening the box so that I could return it to amazon in case it was v2 or v1.
> 
> However it is written below the modem. It is in the case of w8961nd.






ashs1 said:


> I couldn't find the version number on the box as well.



i have the same w8961nd version 3. version number is printed onto the box as well.

*i.imgur.com/atEmaxa.jpg?1


----------

